# Soda Stream Jet Pack $59



## quantocks (14/12/08)

Each pack includes: 1 x Jet Machine (white), 6 x portion pack flavours, 2 x PET bottles and 1 x 30L CO2 cylinder.


$59 at ALDI, nation wide from December 18th.







could these be used for party kegs, etc? might be a go-er guys


----------



## Thunderlips (15/12/08)

There's been a thread in the past where someone has taken apart one of those machines and rigged it up to a keg.
You need to push the button to inject the CO2 every now then to keep the keg at pouring pressure.
Probably much easier just to go the cylinder and soda stream addaptor.
You still need a regulator though.

I was cashed up one week and bought one of these little regs...
http://morebeer.com/view_product/18311//Mi...2_Regulator_Kit

Doesn't work with soda stream bottles though 

This thing looks good too but again doesn't work with soda stream bottles...
http://www.octopustap.com/info/mini_CO2_no_price.pdf

If someone made a regulator like those above that did fit a soda stream bottle, I'd be first in line.


----------



## Barramundi (15/12/08)

wouldnt wanna bet on it thunder but i reckon that second link will work with a soda stream bottle, think the one pictured is a paintball type bottle , which has the same fitting as a soda stream and thats just a normal type reg with a hook on it , difference being the bottle adaptor...


----------



## NickB (15/12/08)

All you need is a soda stream adaptor (available from at least one sponsor above) and a standard reg..... That's what I have and it works a treat. Used the pulled-apart soda stream previously, and it worked fine for dispensing.... gassing is a whole other ball game though!!!

Cheers


----------



## Barramundi (15/12/08)

precisely what i use nick , as for gassign with a soda stream , thats an expensive way to do things .. i only use them to dispense when im out of home ...


----------



## Thunderlips (15/12/08)

Barramundi said:


> thats just a normal type reg with a hook on it , difference being the bottle adaptor...


Now that I look at it a bit more I don't even know why I posted the link for that one.
Might as well just use the good ol' Soda Stream bottle and adaptor lots of us are already using.

Reckon I'll be able to get an adaptor made for the other little one though, for a Soda Stream bottle?
Who would I even see about that?
Currently it only fits the little 74gm bulbs, and they are about $35 for a 2 pack


----------



## Barramundi (15/12/08)

Thunderlips said:


> Now that I look at it a bit more I don't even know why I posted the link for that one.
> Might as well just use the good ol' Soda Stream bottle and adaptor lots of us are already using.
> 
> Reckon I'll be able to get an adaptor made for the other little one though, for a Soda Stream bottle?
> ...



not sure id wanna hang a soda stream bottle off that little reg connected to the keg .. might be a cause for some snappage , youd probably wanna get some kind of hose arangement made up as well , which may make in non financially viable.. given that stadard regs arent that pricey these days ...


----------



## quantocks (15/12/08)

so the bottle that comes with my original picture, can be used with an adaptor to dispense?


----------



## Fermented (15/12/08)

Sorry to ask a potentially stupid question, but would it be possible to use a Sodastream to force-carb brew?

I have a minor shortage owing to one fermenter and a slow WLP-550 ferment, so am looking for cheat methods at the moment. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## afromaiko (15/12/08)

Aldi state that these come with a 30L Alcojet CO2 cylinder.. as in, it will make up to 30Ls of soft drink.

However Soda Stream do not sell 30L ones, only 40L and 100L. So I wonder if that is just a typo or some other smaller or perhaps only partially filled bottle?

EDIT: I have used these successfully as my main source of CO2 for both force-carbing and dispensing for about 6 months until recently upgrading to a MKOL cylinder. If force-carbing you will need one refill per keg. The main thing that made me upgrade was the total PITA in getting changeovers. Soda Stream are very slow in replenishing the stores' supplies, so often I would need to do the rounds of a few Kmarts/Big Ws/Woolworths to find somewhere that actually had them in stock. Luckily I have 3 Soda Stream cylinders so I never got stuck, but if you only have one then be prepared to run out of gas at an inconvenient moment!


----------



## MVZOOM (15/12/08)

I wonder if you could use one of these to make a counter flow pressure filler..... or to help re-carboate bottles when delivered via keg...


----------



## afromaiko (15/12/08)

Fermented said:


> Sorry to ask a potentially stupid question, but would it be possible to use a Sodastream to force-carb brew?
> 
> I have a minor shortage owing to one fermenter and a slow WLP-550 ferment, so am looking for cheat methods at the moment.
> 
> Cheers - Fermented.



Sorry, I think I misunderstood you before because I was talking about carbing a keg with one of the Soda Stream cylinders and am using a normal Micromatic regulator along with a Soda Stream adapter from Craftbrewer.

If you were asking about filling the actual Soda Stream machine with beer 1L at a time and using that to force carb then I think you are risking a potentially sticky situation. And I mean sticky, like cleaning beer off the ceiling. 

I only ever carb plain water with the machine and then add the syrup afterwards. Otherwise it fizzes up too much and can explode. I'm glad I've only had soda water to clean up!


----------



## Fermented (15/12/08)

No, I thoroughly understood your intent. I was just looking at a possible alternate use. 

I haven't used one of these since I was a kid, so had no recollection of the 'how to' side of things. 

Thanks for updating me and pointing out that it was, yes, a silly idea. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## bonj (15/12/08)

Fermented said:


> Sorry to ask a potentially stupid question, but would it be possible to use a Sodastream to force-carb brew?
> 
> I have a minor shortage owing to one fermenter and a slow WLP-550 ferment, so am looking for cheat methods at the moment.
> 
> Cheers - Fermented.


I used a gutted sodastream to carb up my swap beer as my mkol cylinder was empty. Worked fine (amazingly) with a "metered dose" (ie "I think this'll be right") of co2 every day... That was a corny keg though.


----------



## vungelli (26/4/09)

afromaiko said:


> Sorry, I think I misunderstood you before because I was talking about carbing a keg with one of the Soda Stream cylinders and am using a normal Micromatic regulator along with a Soda Stream adapter from Craftbrewer.
> 
> If you were asking about filling the actual Soda Stream machine with beer 1L at a time and using that to force carb then I think you are risking a potentially sticky situation. And I mean sticky, like cleaning beer off the ceiling.
> 
> I only ever carb plain water with the machine and then add the syrup afterwards. Otherwise it fizzes up too much and can explode. I'm glad I've only had soda water to clean up!



I actually use my soda streem to carb beer all the time, it does take some practise to keep it off the walls but the main thing is that you pump the gas in as you would water for syrup but you leave it there for a couple of min before trying to remove the bottle and you generally have not to much mess and you can sample your homebrew before you gas it up in a keg or bottles


----------

